# A different approach to curb the barking growling



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Today our favorite person at the daycare (who is now manager if all training for the company and their groomer) was at the front desk when I picked them up and she has been super helpful in helping correct behavior and Beemer adores her, which helps. But I was talking to her and trying to get them to calm down when a lady came in to drop off a dog and Beemer and Lexi tensed and he growled and barked, but was able to calm him down. I decided to see if we could practice them being calm and staying by my side when the people and dogs came by. So it wasn't the best for the dog situation as the dogs are all excited when they come and leave, but could get him from a 10 in Cesar's rating to a 3 and sometimes even a 1 or 2 depending on the dog. Also he stopped barking at the people but still barked at little kids. Now what was really interesting was this dog that they had been playing with all day got picked up and Beemer and Lexi were all over this lady who very smartly sat down next to them before petting. Lexi wanted down immediately and wanted to play. Beemer went berserk. He was so tense that he was in half leap mode to get out and the bark was not I want to play. But the groomer/trainer was noting how jealous Beemer gets when Lexi plays with other dogs. And she loves to play with other dogs. But also interesting that groomer/trainer said that she would be submissive sometimes but Beemer was not. Yet at the dog park, it is just the opposite. 

Well my rambles have strayed from my original post and I'm going to see if he starts to calm down, knowing that I will take care of them. But who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter gets jealous when Bonnie plays with other dogs. He will start to playfight with her to get her attention.


----------

